# These are the changes of 2 1/2 years?



## Angrygodofmilk (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is there so much text overlap on the main page? Some of the text is running over top of each other. Still other text runs out of the lines of what I think were meant to be borders.

What I really want is all the news in one easy to read (scrollable) location. Where is that now? To make matters worse, I have to scroll left and right to read everything. What the heck guys? Is this seriously your final product? I'm better off visiting the Wizards site directly now!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> I'm better off visiting the Wizards site directly now!




OK.  Enjoy.


----------



## Draumr (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah. I think Paizo may suite me better.

(In short, Morrus, your ongoing inability to respond to valid criticism except through snide sarcasm is really annoying me to the point of kissing these boards goodbye after many happy years.)


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

Draumr said:


> Nah. I think Paizo may suite me better.
> 
> (In short, Morrus, your ongoing inability to respond to valid criticism except through snide sarcasm is really annoying me to the point of kissing these boards goodbye after many happy years.)




Fair enough; enjoy also.

I'm entitled to the same levels of civility that other users are; my name at the top doesn't change that.  Valid criticism does not need to be rude.  Had the above poster been talking about someone's house rule or new rules interpretation, he'd have gotten a ban for that.

The rules of EN World apply at all times, whomover you're talking to, and whatever you're talking to them about.  For reference, they can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=faq_rules#faq_new_faq_irule1

Anyone who can't follow them is welcome to post elsewhere; there is absolutely no "I can be as rude to him as I like because his name's at the top" pass-card here.  You're not dealing with a company representative of whom you're a loyal customer; you're in my virtual living room, and are expected to conduct yourself as such.  These rules are not negotiable and apply to everyone.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> Why is there so much text overlap on the main page? Some of the text is running over top of each other. Still other text runs out of the lines of what I think were meant to be borders.
> 
> What I really want is all the news in one easy to read (scrollable) location. Where is that now? To make matters worse, I have to scroll left and right to read everything. What the heck guys? Is this seriously your final product? I'm better off visiting the Wizards site directly now!



  Can you believe it!  After all the money you paid for this site, and the amount of money they paid the huge team of developers, you would think they would get it right immediately, or at least have the ESP to know exactly what browser you are using and correct the issue before you could post.  The cheek of those guys.  At least the Wizard sites and Gleemax work perfectly... 



Draumr said:


> Nah. I think Paizo may suite me better.
> 
> (In short, Morrus, your ongoing inability to respond to valid criticism except through snide sarcasm is really annoying me to the point of kissing these boards goodbye after many happy years.)



 Wait, there was valid criticism in there?  I saw a useless rant that didn't give any information that might be useful to locate a bug and correct it.


----------



## Angrygodofmilk (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow. Once again, the internet fails horrifically to communicate tone or mood, for which 0 tolerance exists.

Yes, the site is shiny and new, but not necessarily more "efficiently" organized. Is the word "efficiently" on the constructive criticism list? My resolution is 600x800. Has been for years. Perhaps that makes me a freak, perhaps I need to get my eyes checked. At any rate, surfing your front page at that resolution causes text to spill out of borders (the "EN World 2 Has Arrived" box and the "Fan Creation Pick of the Week: Bard" box) and text to overlap itself and become unreadable (the tiefling image box).

Lastly, I have to ask ... why did you organize all the gaming news into individually boxed links rather than leaving it all up on one page? It's seems exceedingly counterintuitive to the one-click surfing philosophy that keeps people coming back for more of your corner-store news.

So Morris, the question then becomes -- are you okay with my "constructive criticism" now or shall I, yet another legacy visitor of your web site, shuffle out of your personal living room?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 28, 2008)

Seriously, at the top of the page is the master bug thread.  Plenty of people (including myself) have posted about the text overflow issue.  Michael Morris will I'm sure work on it and try and fix it.

As for the organizational change, did you ever visit the development version of the site and post your concerns when they were working on EN World 2?  That new front page was set up there and the majority of people who checked it out liked the new format.    I understand what you are saying about the scroll through of full articles on one page being easier, but I think part of the reason for the change is the new front page makes for faster loading.  As long as the speed holds up, I will gladly have to click through for articles rather than wait several minutes to connect to the site.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 28, 2008)

Given that I've particpated in this thread, I have asked the other mods to deal with it objectively; I feel unable to do so.


----------



## Henry (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> Wow. Once again, the internet fails horrifically to communicate tone or mood, for which 0 tolerance exists.
> 
> Yes, the site is shiny and new, but not necessarily more "efficiently" organized. Is the word "efficiently" on the constructive criticism list? My resolution is 600x800. Has been for years. Perhaps that makes me a freak, perhaps I need to get my eyes checked. At any rate, surfing your front page at that resolution causes text to spill out of borders (the "EN World 2 Has Arrived" box and the "Fan Creation Pick of the Week: Bard" box) and text to overlap itself and become unreadable (the tiefling image box).
> 
> ...





RE: The 800 x 600 resolution - No offense meant, but 800 x 600 has been steadily been losing support for several years now among monitor manufacturers and among web designers; just like the old 640 x 480 standard, NTSC televisions, and many other older standards, to support it as well as newer standards means a loss of innovations. I'm sorry it's not working well for you. Heck, I just recently moved up from 1024 x 768 (which I had been using for years) because many of the web sites I visit have stopped looking good on anything less than 1280 dpi.

RE: The boxed news items. I don't know if it's open for debate, but actually, I'd have to say it's easier to get a glace at all the newest news items as far as I can see, and it's reminiscent of the blurbs that newspapers put up to get readers to check out sections OTHER than the "A" section. Sites like Yahoo, Google News, CNN, etc. also use a similar scheme to get people to read on, as opposed to having all items in one monolithic block of text as we had been using.

You're free to offer as much constructive criticism as you'd like -- but constructive does not mean "insulting," as your "YOU HAD 2 YEARS OF CHANGES FOR THIS?!?!" tone came across as. If you'd said, perhaps, 

"Morrus, thanks for putting so much into the site. However, I'm having problems with these two issues (issue A and issue B). Is there anything at all that can be done with those issues? THanks for listening."

Instead your post contains two indirect insults (what the heck? THIS is your result?) and a threat that if you don't see results, you're going elsewhere.

Any clearer now why Russ can get kinda testy over "constructive criticism"?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> Wow. Once again, the internet fails horrifically to communicate tone or mood, for which 0 tolerance exists.
> 
> Yes, the site is shiny and new, but not necessarily more "efficiently" organized. Is the word "efficiently" on the constructive criticism list? My resolution is 600x800. Has been for years. Perhaps that makes me a freak, perhaps I need to get my eyes checked.




What it makes you is part of 1% of users.  11% is 1024x768, a whopping 52% is 1280x768, 15% is at an even higher resolution.

There is another significant growing group though - PDA users.  When I get the time I'll make additional skins. for 640x480 (good for Opera on Nintendo Wii) and typical PDA's 320x300.  That takes time. I'm only one person.



> At any rate, surfing your front page at that resolution causes text to spill out of borders (the "EN World 2 Has Arrived" box and the "Fan Creation Pick of the Week: Bard" box) and text to overlap itself and become unreadable (the tiefling image box).




Firefox 3 *should* correct that since it scales text to the rest of the elements instead of independently.  I may be wrong in that or I may need to define my font sizes in picas or points instead of pixels. It is known that the CSS is failing on a not insignificant number of computers.

Keep in mind I own exactly 1 computer and only have had the ability to test on one other until I lost my job. Both had resolutions in the 1280 range but I could at least resize the browser and get a feel for what it looks like. I cannot by myself test every possible browser/os/monitor configuration under the sun. I tested as many as I could before going public. I will fix the others as I find time.



> Lastly, I have to ask ... why did you organize all the gaming news into individually boxed links rather than leaving it all up on one page? It's seems exceedingly counterintuitive to the one-click surfing philosophy that keeps people coming back for more of your corner-store news.




Several reasons

An attempt to maximize the number of articles visible above the "fold" - the fold is a term taken from newspapers and refers to the point on the page that where the user must scroll down to see more - this is the 'first impressions' area of the page and it's critical. The more information here - provided it is organized the better.
EN World hosts a lot more news than it did even a year ago. Breaking things up into teasers and articles helps people find what they want and ignore the rest. Someone wanting to read the whole bloody thing is the exception - not the rule.
Each click is 2 ads. This is mercenary but true - by dividing content up we serve more ads which pay for the site.

As to the corner store comment - that and the following earns a warning as it is wholly uncalled for.



> So Morris, the question then becomes -- are you okay with my "constructive criticism" now or shall I, yet another legacy visitor of your web site, shuffle out of your personal living room?




BTW - *I* am Morris, the person I believe you are addressing is Morr*u*s. I have about 270 lb and 4 inches - and I'm American - he's a Brit.


----------



## Elephant (Jun 28, 2008)

Edit:  My concerns were better addressed up-thread.  Besides, there's no reason to throw fuel on the embers, now, is there?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> My resolution is 800x600.




There is a very simple fix for your (main) problem with the site, and it isn't even very expensive...



[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Draumr (Jun 28, 2008)

FireFox3 does not address the text wrapping problem - at least not on my PC.

As for the suggestion to invest in hardware, you miss the point: I'm running 1680x1050 but I am not willing to relegate the amount of desktop space to the browser that ENWorld2 is demanding. EN2 is requiring a simply inordinate amount of space to display correctly.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2008)

He's using a *resolution* of 800x600, that's really not up to speed these days.

And if he can afford a new monitor... I would certainly consider getting one, as it is sooo much better to have a higher resolution. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hong (Jun 28, 2008)

I will agree that there's a bug with the main page, though: the box containing the lead article doesn't expand vertically to fit the text, if the screen isn't wide enough.


----------



## Vempyre (Jun 28, 2008)

Design : limiting oneself to the fold is so yesterday 

Although it's useful to take into account for the ads and the menus, limiting the rest of your design and content to it scraps a lot of great design concepts which would be better and more readable without limiting oneself to the fold.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jun 28, 2008)

*resolution*

*the bug is fixed now, thanks!*

The bug where text flows over the border also occurs at 1024x768.  That is the highest resolution available to me on my laptop.

As Morris alluded to earlier, I think it is a mistake to discount problems that people experience at low resolutions, because many more people will be browsing sites like this from PDAs in the future.

As for the front page...well I prefer a minimalist approach, so I liked it the old way better.  But if the goal is to please advertisers, I understand the reasons for the change.

Ken


----------



## roguerouge (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> Why is there so much text overlap on the main page? Some of the text is running over top of each other. Still other text runs out of the lines of what I think were meant to be borders.
> 
> What I really want is all the news in one easy to read (scrollable) location. Where is that now? To make matters worse, I have to scroll left and right to read everything. What the heck guys? Is this seriously your final product? I'm better off visiting the Wizards site directly now!




As a teacher, I can tell you that this is not constructive feedback. Constructive feedback starts with the positive, goes to what needs work, then ends with something positive. I can tell you what my evaluations would be like if I wrote on a paper something like, "THIS is the result of your 12 years of schooling? Seriously?" 

If you want to vent and be snarky, fine, but don't expect anything but that rudeness in return. If you want to actually make your voice heard and get something done, especially in an online forum, a little bit of tact goes a long way.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 28, 2008)

Haffrung Helleyes said:


> As Morris alluded to earlier, I think it is a mistake to discount problems that people experience at low resolutions, because many more people will be browsing sites like this from PDAs in the future.




You speak of this as if it is simple - in general, a layout and design suited for a laptop or desktop machine _just isn't suitable_ for a mobile device.  Even 3G hand held devices simply don't have the download speeds to handle graphics-heavy websites. So, if you want to serve those devices, you need a completely different design.    

Also, I think tabbed browsing is slowly putting an end to the idea of having everything in full on the front page of... well, any site.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 28, 2008)

In general, folks, it helps if you are specific about what you're using when you report a bug.  Screen resolution, operating system, browser and its version...

We have folks with Windows XP and Vista, Macs of various flavors.  Firefox 2, Firefox 3, IE7, probably some IE 6, Safari, Opera...

The combinatorics get nasty, and they do matter.  So please give full information.


----------



## Angrygodofmilk (Jun 28, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> As to the corner store comment - that and the following earns a warning as it is wholly uncalled for.



WHAT?!?

  My corner store is a life-saver. I go there all the time. I go there when I can't find what I need anywhere else. I go there when everything else is closed. I go there when other stores are too far away. (Detecting a metaphoric parallel?) It was compliment. How the heck does equating EN World to a corner store translate as even remotely snarky? If you are going to give me a warning, knock yourself out, but don't do it when I'm praising the convenience of your (albeit former) web site.



Michael Morris said:


> Each click is 2 ads. This is mercenary but true - by dividing content up we serve more ads which pay for the site.



Look, it seems like this new design has come under fire. This is bound to raise dander. It can't just be me riling you guys up. You don't know me from Adam, and one lone opinion shouldn't matter even if you did. Well, rather than taking it all so personally -- don't. Don't take it personally. The boxes were added because you want more clicks to increase advertising revenue. Understood. The site is a business. Okay then, treat it like a business (rather than your personal living room).

  That said, yes, more pages equals more revenue -- but not if people don't click on those links. Maybe they do. Maybe they don't. Your administrators know for sure. Make no mistake, however, it is mercenary (as Michael says). How much revenue do you guys need? Aren't you already the most visited RPG site on the internet? Correct me if I am wrong. Have I overestimated your popularity?



Umbran said:


> In general, folks, it helps if you are specific about what you're using when you report a bug. Screen resolution, operating system, browser and its version...



  Windows XP. Firefox 2.0.0.14 (Firefox 3 blurs resized images and when images are opened among multiple tabs, major slowdown occurs). Resolution 600x800 (as you already know).


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 28, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> The site is a business. Okay then, treat it like a business (rather than your personal living room).



There's a difference in being business for a living and business for keeping the site itself running. And would you go into your corner store and say "Now, this is a business, so run it like a business!"?

Plus, right now, I think it's a business for the admins... is it for you? Are you paying for some service? Yes - in form of ads.


Angrygodofmilk said:


> but not if people don't click on those links. Maybe they do. Maybe they don't.



ENWorld sells impressions, i.e. how often an ad is _shown_. That's the reason why an extra ad is extra money - but advertisers don't accept all places - it must be a place where the ad can be seen.

And yeah, some people complained about the sidebar ad, that's true. And most people said they can accept a minor inconvenience, if this keeps the forums and the newspage running. And that's the reason why you can turn it off, if you have a CS account.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Draumr (Jun 29, 2008)

XP SP3. FireFox 3.

I would like to suggest that you make the article titles active links as well, for two reasons:
1. It avoids the immediate problem of the 'Read more' link being obscured by the text wrapping problems.
2. I find it more intuitive to simply click on the title of the thing I want to read, rather than hunting for the link further below. (If you can have it pop open a new tab on a browser by default, even better.)


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jun 29, 2008)

Umbran said:


> You speak of this as if it is simple - in general, a layout and design suited for a laptop or desktop machine _just isn't suitable_ for a mobile device.  Even 3G hand held devices simply don't have the download speeds to handle graphics-heavy websites. So, if you want to serve those devices, you need a completely different design.
> 
> Also, I think tabbed browsing is slowly putting an end to the idea of having everything in full on the front page of... well, any site.




Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that websites should be designed by default for current PDA resolutions.

The thing is, these resolutions will increase in the future, so if you design for the lower end PC resolutions , you'll be preparing yourself for that.

When developing software (I am a software developer by trade), it's a good idea to bracket your target systems, testing on the lowest end model you intend to support, as well as the highest end model you can get your hands on.  Resolution is pretty easy to test for;  the resolution on a target computer can be changed merely by 4 mouse clicks (right click on Desktop->Properties->Settings->Resolution Slider control).

Oh, and my PC is Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2, on a Sony Vaio laptop running Firefox 2.0.0.14, 1024x768 resolution, 1.5GB RAM.  I should have mentioned that when I reported the text wrap bug.

Good luck with your new website!  I'll be sticking around.

Ken


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jun 29, 2008)

oh, and with regards to a graphic intensive design being unsuitable for portable devices...well, I prefer a graphically minimalist design (for example, the way Google presents their ads) in any case!  

Ken


----------



## Umbran (Jun 29, 2008)

Haffrung Helleyes said:


> oh, and with regards to a graphic intensive design being unsuitable for portable devices...well, I prefer a graphically minimalist design (for example, the way Google presents their ads) in any case!




Yes, but Google is a very special case, in terms of what it is presenting, and the amount of traffic it gets - they can afford a less visually catchy presentation because they can 1)insert paid ads between you and what you searched for and get away with it and 2) make up in sheer volume what they lose in individual flashiness.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 30, 2008)

When I design websites now, I always like to use CSS for layout because on most PDAs my CSS is going to be ignored and they get nice semantically correct HTML which can be sensibly displayed in the PDA browser. The iPhone safari browser sees the whole thing, but I don't mind that because it does a great job of making the normal view visible in the PDA format.

ENworld is in a slightly different position from most websites because you can't get away from vBulletin using tables to lay things out (and you probably wouldn't want to in these circumstances anyway), so pure CSS based layout isn't going to be a runner.

I do find that it works fine on the iPhone/iPod touch browser though.

For other PDA browsers (such as PalmPilot) I always browsed the ENworld archive threads, because those are much more lightweight.

Cheers


----------



## Deset Gled (Jun 30, 2008)

> Aren't you already the most visited RPG site on the internet? Correct me if I am wrong. Have I overestimated your popularity?




You haven't overestimated popularity, you've just incorrectly assumed that popularity means profitability.  This site is run by the donations of time from those who set it up, and the donations of members.  Believe it or not, ad impressions will not fund an entire website.  Even Google relies on sponsored links for part of their income.

And, in case you were wondering, you still managed to portray yourself as an ass in your last post.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 30, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> My corner store is a life-saver. I go there all the time. I go there when I can't find what I need anywhere else. I go there when everything else is closed. I go there when other stores are too far away. (Detecting a metaphoric parallel?) It was compliment. How the heck does equating EN World to a corner store translate as even remotely snarky?




You must be lucky then.  When I used to live near a cornerstore, the place was horrendous.  It was a smelly, little place that had only the bare essentials, jacked up prices, and an unpleasant foreign man who sat at the counter smoking half the day who I could barely understand enough to give correct money and whom I always had to make sure gave me correct change.

Truly, I only went there as an absolute last resort and did so only two times in the three years I lived there.

Because of this, I also would have reacted negatively towards that comment.  I guess some people have good experiences with cornerstores; sadly, I wish I could say the same.


----------



## Korgoth (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm liking the new site. Thanks, computer programming people!


----------



## EmoryM (Jun 30, 2008)

*Old interface still viable?*

So is there a way to keep viewing the old version of the site? 

I started coming to enworld.org daily a few months ago and have enjoyed the news and commentary. For free. Thank you very much and keep up the good work! 

But the redesign, it is awful. I hate it. I don't hate anyone who worked on it, or anyone in this thread, I hate the design. I'm allowed to say that much, right? That I loved the site, I enjoy the people who work on it, but it now pains me to view? I realize it may not be a kind thing to say... if anyone takes it personally, I am sorry.

It just seems so cluttered, with all the boxes and scrollbars... I'm used to sites like slashdot, kotaku or thedailywtf.com where I can scroll down, read more about the stories I care about and quickly determine what has been updated. I found it interesting that you justified the changes to ENworld while mentioning sites like Yahoo! and Google News as I don't view either of those sites specifically due to their layout. 

I very much regret that I was unaware there was a beta version of ENWorld, had I known I would have left this feedback when it might have mattered. As it stands I don't think I will continue viewing the site, although I will check it periodically in the hopes that things will change for the better.

Thanks for entertaining me for months!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Korgoth said:


> I'm liking the new site. Thanks, computer programming people!



Seconded. Love the new site, guys. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2008)

EmoryM said:


> But the redesign, it is awful. I hate it. I don't hate anyone who worked on it, or anyone in this thread, I hate the design. I'm allowed to say that much, right? That I loved the site, I enjoy the people who work on it, but it now pains me to view? I realize it may not be a kind thing to say... if anyone takes it personally, I am sorry.




That is, in fact, perfectly polite - thank you. 

I'll ask Mike if there's any quick and dirty way we can present an alternative display option; I don't know if it'll be possible, but if it is then I have no objection to it.  It would be down the list after lots of bug fixes, though!


----------



## cougent (Jul 1, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:


> Seconded. Love the new site, guys. Keep up the great work.




Third-ed, it is a sad commentary on our society that we are lightening quick to complain and glacially slow to complement.


----------



## Angrygodofmilk (Jul 1, 2008)

So. Is it a community or is it a business? It seems that posters on this thread have different opinions. It's a business when they are justifying the new changes that increase ad impressions and it's a community when it comes to offering blunt feedback without the requisite tact.

Personally, I regard ENWorld as a highly informative blog fueled by the web site administrators and community at large (via scoops). Moreover, the vast majority of visitors who come to this blog value the convenience with which new gaming information is disseminated to them (I daresay, above every other service that is offered). One page scrolling. It can't be more easy! They come here so they don't have to click on multiple other links to feel well informed. Their lives are busy too after all.

Fast forward. It's present day, 2 1/2 years after collecting community membership fees and ad impression revenue, and whatever other income I don't know about that this web site generates, and the community at large is rewarded for their loyalty by having that convenient information diffused across multiple pages within [as of this moment] 11 boxes. Boxes that in some cases require tiny little scroll bars to read the entire message.

You know, to be more like Yahoo or Google News (minus the tiny little scroll bars).

I'm sorry that I didn't have anything nice to say about the redesign, but that's because I saw and continue to see absolutely no merit in the changes that were made. That said, my initial post didn't attack anyone's character, didn't wag fingers at anyone in particular, and didn't place blame squarely on the shoulders of any one person. I addressed the content, albeit without restraint and without sprinkling any sugar on top. I should have known better. Everybody likes a little sugar. I know that I do.

(Aside to Michael: That sugar comment was meant to lighten the mood. Take it as you will. )


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

We'll see how things settle out. The site is in constant dev. The main thing is we've finally moved to a responsive and maintainable codebase that can be adjusted as the wishes of the community change.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 2, 2008)

Angrygodofmilk said:


> So. Is it a community or is it a business? It seems that posters on this thread have different opinions. It's a business when they are justifying the new changes that increase ad impressions and it's a community when it comes to offering blunt feedback without the requisite tact.



I don't care which of these it _really_ is, honestly. They take my money, but only because keeping up a server costs money. I don't know or care if they make real money with this and thus you can consider it a business. 
For me, it's the community part that's important, and I appreciate the effort it takes to maintain such a community.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Not a bug actually so I won't post this to the bug-thread but I was wondering about a thing. In the old ENW, when I logged off, the system automatically marked all threads as read. So when I came back, it only showed that there was unread posts that were made during the time I was away. Now it doesn't do that. I liked the feature and was wondering if it's possible for installing it to ENW2? No hurries ofcourse. It's nothing important, just noticing this change.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Fair enough; enjoy also.
> 
> I'm entitled to the same levels of civility that other users are; my name at the top doesn't change that.  Valid criticism does not need to be rude.  Had the above poster been talking about someone's house rule or new rules interpretation, he'd have gotten a ban for that.
> 
> ...




Now, Morrus, you're absolutely correct that civility is key, here.  The guy was being an asshat, and there should be no tolerance for that.  However...

Realize that many of us are "loyal customers" to a certain degree by virtue of paying money to be community supporters. That certainly doesn't excuse such rudeness from a poster who isn't a community supporter, and has been on the forums for less than a year with less than two dozen posts to his name.  But you do have to bear in mind that while we're hanging out in your virtual living room, many of us do help pay the bills.

That said, I haven't any problem with the new forums...  They're different, and I'm still getting used to the changes but I like much of what I see.

They're certainly faster than before...  I haven't run across the problems I used to have at peak times (lunchtime and after work  ), and that by itself is worth money going to a CS account, I think.

Keep up the good work. It's not easy to keep something like this going.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> ... In the old ENW, when I logged off, the system automatically marked all threads as read. ... Now it doesn't do that. I liked the feature and was wondering if it's possible for installing it to ENW2? ...



No.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Darkness said:


> No.




Ah. Very well. Thanks Darkness for answering


----------



## Staffan (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Not a bug actually so I won't post this to the bug-thread but I was wondering about a thing. In the old ENW, when I logged off, the system automatically marked all threads as read. So when I came back, it only showed that there was unread posts that were made during the time I was away. Now it doesn't do that. I liked the feature and was wondering if it's possible for installing it to ENW2? No hurries ofcourse. It's nothing important, just noticing this change.



Eeek!

That "feature" was one of the things that kept me away from the old ENWorld. If I wanted to check things out, I would have to spend an hour or more on it, because otherwise it would just mark everything read and I would have to rely on faulty memory to know where to pick up in various threads. The new way of doing it is much, MUCH better.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 3, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Ah. Very well. Thanks Darkness for answering



The reason the old boards marked all forums read when you logged off is because it lost the cookie on logout and had to start over with the thread marking. The new system doesn't have to start over, so its more accurate. The best solution is that when you are done click Quick Links > Mark all forums read.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The reason the old boards marked all forums read when you logged off is because it lost the cookie on logout and had to start over with the thread marking. The new system doesn't have to start over, so its more accurate. The best solution is that when you are done click Quick Links > Mark all forums read.




Yeah, I've been doing this now. Just wanted to know wether or not it would be automated again . Now that I know, I just better get used to it, right .


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 3, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> The reason the old boards marked all forums read when you logged off is because it lost the cookie on logout and had to start over with the thread marking. The new system doesn't have to start over, so its more accurate. The best solution is that when you are done click Quick Links > Mark all forums read.




He could also double-check his browser settings...  There should be an option for clearing cookies whenever the browser window gets closed, for example.


----------



## john.senner (Jul 3, 2008)

Morrus said:


> That is, in fact, perfectly polite - thank you.
> 
> I'll ask Mike if there's any quick and dirty way we can present an alternative display option; I don't know if it'll be possible, but if it is then I have no objection to it.  It would be down the list after lots of bug fixes, though!




Great! It does _look_ cool, but it's not as easy to scroll around, especially on mobile devices. Thanks!!!


----------

